# SHENZHEN | Shuiwai Area Redevelopment | 220m | 150m x 4 | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Another one 





【福田发展区】水围村城市更新2021年最全解析_腾讯新闻


更新・遇见未来――――――深圳城市更新旧改――――――水围村城市更新单元项目位于福强路与金田路交界处西北角，该城市更新单元规划已经深圳市城市规划委员会建筑与环境艺术委员会2018年第19次会议审议通……




new.qq.com













[img[


http://imgur.com/1tIjMwT


----------



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Shenzhen speed!

By fsdqy


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

11/11/22 by fsdqy


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-28 by fsdqy


----------

